
The World’s Tallest Waterslide Was a Terrible, Tragic Idea - rrauenza
https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/595981/water-slide/
======
Causality1
Another significant piece of information demonstrating the builders' immense
foolishness is that the safety harnesses relied on velcro connectors. Indeed,
one of the women on the same raft as Schwab had her velcro harness fail at the
same time Schwab's did though fortunately she was not thrown from the raft.

